# LCP Availability



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I've called numerous gun shops in an attempt to purchase a ruger LCP, and everyone has told me they are not available for sale due to the recall.
And all have tried to steer me towards the Kel-tek....But I want the Ruger.
Some gun shops have went as far as saying they are done carrying this model all together as ruger has left them "holding the bag". Are the new 371 xxx ones available for order? Also whats the pricing that everyone is paying for this lil gem?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

$269.00 Otd.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

buck32 said:


> $269.00 Otd.


When did you buy it, and was it a recalled unit or a newer one?


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Ruger just began shipping new LCP's with the revisions. It will take a little time for them to percolate down to retailers. I have seen some of the older LCP's in a store near here, all sold and waiting for pickup. Around here they go for around $300.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Be patient. There is a reason they are scarce. The LCP is popular because it is a quality, self defense pistol. It will be worth the wait. It took me a while to get mine. They are fine pistols and worth a little time. Try to find a waiting list and sign up.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

A waiting list makes sense. I'll make a few calls and see what I come up with.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I got on a waiting list back in June or so. My wife bought it for me for my birthday back in July. I got one of the first ones to hit Montana. Yes it was recalled. Waiting for Ruger to send the box to send it back to Ruger.

Prices in my area were $269.00 or MSRP of $330.00. I have only seen a few in my area since then and probably due to the recall.

I liked it better than the Kel-tec due to asthetic quality of workmanship. I would still make the purchase knowing what I know now. Plus Ruger is coming out with a pinky extension for the magazines and that is going to help when shooting.

Frankly it is not a fun gun to shoot over and over like practicing. But it was purchased to be a pocket or backup gun and that is exactly what it is. I carry it mostly during the summer when warmer weather warrants lighter clothing.

When I go out practicing, I shoot my pluthera of 9's for target practice and then shoot the LCP to stay proficient with it.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*+1*



buck32 said:


> I got on a waiting list back in June or so. My wife bought it for me for my birthday back in July. I got one of the first ones to hit Montana. Yes it was recalled. Waiting for Ruger to send the box to send it back to Ruger.
> 
> Prices in my area were $269.00 or MSRP of $330.00. I have only seen a few in my area since then and probably due to the recall.
> 
> ...


+1 :smt023


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Called two shops today and got on a waiting list for an LCP. So hopefully within the next month I will get a call, thanks for the advice.


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I picked mine up on Monday 9/15/08, I walked right in, they had them on the shelf they had gotten 100 of them the Friday before, when I left the store they only had 8 left.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Placed mine on order today. I'm expecting to wait about a month as there are 3 on the list ahead of me. That's ok though. It will give me some time to save the money for the balance due. :smt083


----------



## xbrit (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you tell me where I can buy an LCP for that price ($269) otd


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

xbrit said:


> Can you tell me where I can buy an LCP for that price ($269) otd


My wife bought mine at Shipton's Big "R" in Billings, MT for that price back in July. MSRP was $330.00 and one store here was trying to sell at that price. When mine came in I was traveling and the gun buyer called me to tell me it was in. I asked the price and was quoted $269.00 had my wife go and get it before someone came in and bought it. I have been in the store several times since and when they have them in stock they are tagged at $269.00. No tax in MT and no registration/form fee.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure why you guys still waiting for a box don't call Ruger and have them email you the shipping label. They'll send the label within minutes. You can box it up, nothing special, a foam or bubble pack envelope and a small box. Drop it at your local UPS store and it's a done deal! 4-7 days later the UPS is knocking at your door wanting to give you your gun back!


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i got the last one from bass pro in memphis, its the 370-xxx but has the diamond in the hammer well


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> Drop it at your local UPS store and it's a done deal!


UPS "stores" aren't supposed to accept handguns for shipping. If they do they are breaking Co. policy.

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/prepare/guidelines/firearms.html

You can only ship a firearm via UPS from a UPS hub.

UPS Co. policy _and_ Federal Law requires that you tell them you are shipping a firearm.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Not sure why you guys still waiting for a box don't call Ruger and have them email you the shipping label. They'll send the label within minutes. You can box it up, nothing special, a foam or bubble pack envelope and a small box. Drop it at your local UPS store and it's a done deal! 4-7 days later the UPS is knocking at your door wanting to give you your gun back!


Got mine back already.

P.O.P., do you know what else Ruger was doing to them? I have called a couple of times to the 800# and it has been busy.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

A vendor had one at the gun show in Oaks last weekend but he wanted $345 for it. I see them being picked up here and there for around $270 so I figured I would wait a bit.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Dec 4, 2008)

FWIW, in the DFW area:

I picked one up last night at Cheaper Than Dirt retail store at 820 and 35w, they had at least one left. 

Academy in Burleson, south of Ft Worth has had at least 4 in the last 2 weeks, but sell out quickly. Academy in Ft Worth off of 20 had a couple last week, but sold out fast as well.


----------



## Captain901 (Jan 25, 2009)

3 month waiting list but just got mine.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Bruce:
if my guy at the Mail Box place violates company policy it's not my problem.
I tell him it's a gun and goin g to the mfg or an FFL.
I obeyed the law.

Done deal and it's never been kicked back to me or him.

AFS


----------

